# My 15 gallon (horizontal) viv



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

I am brand new to this hobby and I am setting up my second viv. The 29 gallon I meant to keep some PDFs in has become home to a Green Treefrog that my wife has grown attached to, so she suggested I set up another viv to house my PDFs.

I got my 2 _D. leucomelas_ froglets from Patrick. The plants for this viv are coming from Antone. (I have 3 broms from Antone in the treefrog's viv and I love them.)

Here are some shots of what I have done so far:




























Here are a couple of plants I picked up at a local nursery, they may end up not going in the viv once I get the ones from Antone:










The one on the left is a varigated pothos. The one on the right, I am not sure, I didn't recognize the name on the sign, and it didn't come with a little spike with the name on it.

And here is a picture of the leucs on their first day in the sweater box:










I'll post more pictures as I get the thing set up. I am waiting on plants from Antone and some other stuff from black jungle.

By the way, I am glad I found this board, it has so much useful info and great people! =)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Lookin' good!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Those are some fat little froglets.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

bluedart said:


> Those are some fat little froglets.


They sure are, they were fat like that when I got them from Patrick. I feed them everyday and they eat like pigs!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats an awsome tank. I didnt know OCEANIC made a 15g horizontal. Its a really neat size. I love there tanks and that would be perfect instead of a 10g.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

It's a custom. =) 

The place I deal with for my reef tank hobby ordered a few of them for nano tanks. It has 3/8" think glass and black silicone. Very well constructed, but pricy.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

OK! My package from Black Jungle arrived so I can begin building this thing.

Step 1:










I added some LECA and some river rocks, covering the LECA with vinyl screen. I plan on leaving the rocks exposed, I hope this will be a shallow standing water area where I can siphon out excess water.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Step 2:










I added Dendro Bedding mixed with tree fern fiber and a realistic fake tree stump.

That's it until I get my order from Antone!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Step 3:










OK, I lied. I went ahead and planted the plants I had on hand. They may end up coming out if the plants I am getting from Antone fill up the viv.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here are some closeups:




























And this is the screening I siliconed in place to let the tank have a little air flow to keep condensation down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That looks like a succulent. You may not have very good luck with it in a humid/wet viv. Let us know how that one does.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks switchblade. =)

Antone: It is, and I will.

I had it in a pot outside that was pretty continually wet. I am hoping it will adapt to the higher humidity. If anything, the mix I have in the viv should drain better than the soil it was in outside.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Your first pic reminded me that I still need to get the second two volumes of Michael's _Reef Fishes_...


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

skylsdale said:


> Your first pic reminded me that I still need to get the second two volumes of Michael's _Reef Fishes_...


LOL, yeah the 4th volume should be out soonish! =)


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Definantly a succulent. I'd be careful... it'll probably rot. But, I'm anxious to see how it DOES do.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

HOLY COW!

I got my plants from Antone today. Man, he did me right!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey its lookin' good! Just give it a few days for all the plants to adjust to their new home and you'll really see it start to fill in nicely. The Begonia thelmae may drop all of its leaves. If it does, DON'T FRET! Just leave it be and you'll see new growth after a few days to a week.

Got any close ups?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

I didn't see any labled Begonia at all, which one is it?

I am working on some close ups as we speak...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It was in the "Bag O' Cuttings", its the one with the soft furry leaves that are growing on a vine. Either way, it looks like you did everything right. Come time, they will all root and start taking off!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

[edit: _Begonia thelmae_]










Ahh, the one in the middle of this picture? Do I need to stick that in the dirt then, like a begonia you get from the store? Or just let it lie there?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

_Alocasia rugosa_










Antone, please let me know if these are wrong IDs or if my spelling sucks. =)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I just let all mine lie there. If you want to "plant" it, you'd need to rip off like 3 nodes worth of leaves and jam the stem into the substrate. Don't worry about it though, it grows fine like you have it.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

_Peperomia magnolifolia_










That's good about the begonia. That was my favorite cutting when I opened the bag! I just thought it looked really cool! So, does it flower?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

_Raphidophora tetrasperma_










I'm not sure if this is spelled right, I had trouble reading the bag.

Is this in the Phylodendron family? I looks like one.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It does flower and I have pics of the flower but they don't turn out. I'll try and take some more.

I'm not positive on the ID of that Peperomia. It was labeled that way, so maybe someone who is really good with Peps will chime in and give us another possible name for it.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

_Alocasia sanderiana_ "Nobilis", and _Peperomia prostrata_


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Some moss and a different _Peperomia_ sp. 
[edit: _Peperomia angulata_]










You know the species name on that one?

That's cool about the begonia flowering. =)


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

_Alocasia corazón_










_Peperomia prostata_, _Liverwort_ sp. and that succulent.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The other Pep is Peperomia angulata. Its very nice but grows kinda slow. It will root fast in the humidity though. Your tank looks great. That unknown moss looks good in there. I'll have to go and get some more of it!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Ok, I think I will REALLY need help on this name:

edit: _Aeschynanthus longicaulis_ (Thanks Antone.)










That's all the shots for now I think!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

OK, so how did I do on all the ID's/spellings? =)


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Pretty good, just be careful as most of those will outgrow the tank. Be ready with some clippers and perhaps larger tanks to transplant them in a while.

Luke


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Darks!de said:


> Pretty good, just be careful as most of those will outgrow the tank. Be ready with some clippers and perhaps larger tanks to transplant them in a while.
> 
> Luke


Yeah, that is the one thing I am not looking forward too! =)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Aeschynanthus longicaulis


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Aeschynanthus longicaulis


OK, I'll edit that one, _R. tetrasperma_ was right? That was the other I wasn't sure about.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep, you had it right. So what PDF is gonna live in this viv? What kind of lighting are you gonna be using?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

My 2 leucs. I have a standard fluorescent fixture. Don't really have a lot of room to be doing dome lights and stuff. This viv is in my bookcase. =)

I can't wait to get them in there but I guess I should wait a while till the plants get established?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I alwasy wait at least 1 week, but sometimes 2 months. :shock: Then again, I make vivs faster than I buy frogs.

Since your viv will be enclosed, make sure to keep an eye on the heat.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

I will. =)


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Very nice transformation of this vivarium.. your leucs are lucky... Great Job!!.. Good Luck.. Peter Keane, JungleWorld


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Peter.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Finally found some large suction cups and got the Alpine Rose squeezed into the viv. =)


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

wax32 said:


> Finally found some large suction cups and got the Alpine Rose squeezed into the viv. =)


Are those hard to find?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Jordan, no, not really, but for some reason in his area they are. Walmart carries them as well as Michaels and JoAnn Fabrics.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

No, I meant the Neo. "Alpine Rose".


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Jordan,

I had to hunt hard for mine, and even then, it was just an exceptional favor from a friend. If/when mine pups, I'll give you a shout.

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

OHHHHHH! The N. Alpine Rose... Yeah good luck getting that one. Haha. I think Solly got REALLY lucky... :wink:


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

When I asked for one from Antone I had no idea it was such a hard Neo to find! I really love it. 

Even though I doubt it will keep it's rose coloration under my strip light, I still like the overall shape of the plant and it's leaves. Depending on how my viv does for heat I may end up putting one of the twisty bulbs over it instead of the strip light, so that the Alpine Rose can keep it's full color.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here are my two leucs, feeding shortly after being added to the viv. =)


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here's a closeup!


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice portrait!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks. =)


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

The _Peperomia prostrata_ and the _Dischidia nummularia_ variegated are showing new growth. The three _Alocasia_ all have new shoots coming up. I haven't really misted much since Antone said the peps and _Dischidia_ don't really like to be misted. The viv is staying at 95% RH. As long as I am seeing growth like I am, I must be doing ok on the misting/watering right?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sounds like it. The P. prostrata will root fast in high humidity. Just do like I said and don't mist it directly too much. Same for that parcitular Dischidia.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

You got it. =)

I also notice that the _Raphidophora tetrasperma_ is sending out fresh roots. The leaves never did wilt like you said they might and it seems to be doing really well. 

Antone, I want to thank you again for picking out some really nice looking plants!

The _Alocasia_ 'rugosa' is doing especially well. The leaves have stiffened up and the frogs sit on them.

The _P. magnolifolia_ has about half an inch of fresh sprouts! =)

The random moss is still alive and well and even the java moss seems to be doing fine... I laid it out on the damp rocks in my "pond" area.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome. Sounds like you're on your way to a jungle. Glad you like the plants!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here is a shot of the _Begonia thelmae_ starting to bloom:


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

It's been a while since my last update. The viv is really starting to grow in:









FTS 7-23-06









And another FTS, closer.









Liverwort.









Leftside featuring _Raphidophora tetrasperma_ and _Neoregelia_ sp. "Alpine Rose"









Right side featuring _Alocasia_ sp. "Corazón" and _Alocasia sanderiana_ "Nobilis"









_Begonia thelmae_ and _Echeveria_ sp., the succulent is doing well as you can see.









Liverwort, from above. Are the shoots that are coming up part of the liverwort, or something else?









Close up of _Alocasia_ sp. "Corazón" from above, the leaves grow right up against the glass.









_Dischidia nummularia_ variegated, looks a little dry. This plant is giving me the most problems. Antone says it doesn't like misting so I have been trying to not mist it, but then it gets dry looking. I need to find a nice balance. =)









_Aeschynanthus longicaulis_, this is my male's favorite perch to call from (and poop on).









_Neoregelia_ sp. "Alpine Rose" from above. My dinky light is keeping it alive and it is sending out roots, but the light isn't enough to color up the brom.

I think the viv is coming along nicely! I hope you enjoyed these pictures. I tried to get a shot of the male calling, but it came out blurry, I was too excited. =)

For now, here is a shot of my White's Treefrog (in another viv):










Sorry, there was a typo that made the pictures not show. =)


----------



## Foggerfrog12 (Jun 15, 2006)

Your viv looks really nice! It grew in quite nicely!
How is your in-viv "pool" doing for draining out excess water? Im trying to think of something like that for a new vert im constructing


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Well, I actually don't water the viv a lot and only mist every couple of days, so I haven't really been getting any excess water. But I think if I did, I could suck it out with a turkey baster or something. If I had it to do over again, I would put in a small bulkhead from the side with a valve so that I could gravity drain the thing.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dave, you can spray the D. nummularioides, it just doesn't like to be soaked all the time. In the wild, this stuff grows on the sides of trees where it doesn't rain for 6 mos. I water one of my mounts of it once a month or so.

Cuttings are a bit different. You can mist them a bit more until they root then cut it back. It looks fine though to me.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Dave,
I noticed a film canister in there. Leucs do not use them so you might think about taking it out, overwise it is a very nice viv. Love those plants.
How is the heat in the viv? If it gets too warm you might think about putting a hole in the back of that bookcase to help vent the hot air.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Antone, that's good to know. I don't have a big automated "misting regimen" or anything, so I guess the times I do mist (by hand) it's ok to mist these things. Everyone seems to be doing well. =)


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> That looks like a succulent. You may not have very good luck with it in a humid/wet viv. Let us know how that one does.


OK. Three months later, the succulent bit the bullet.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> Dave,
> I noticed a film canister in there. Leucs do not use them so you might think about taking it out, overwise it is a very nice viv. Love those plants.
> How is the heat in the viv? If it gets too warm you might think about putting a hole in the back of that bookcase to help vent the hot air.


Sorry dragonfrog, I hadn't noticed your post till now. My leucs sit in the canisters quite often. The heat was ok, made it through the summer with no problems. The light on top is a dinky low wattage one, which is why my alpine rose is just plain green. 

I'll take some updated shots today and show what the viv looks like now, the plants haven't fared so well. I'm guessing due to the low light situation. I hate to add a bigger light for fear of the heat thing, though now that it is cooler in the house it will probably be ok.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here are a couple of updated shots from today:










This is the previously dehydrated froglet. As you can see he is doing fine now! He just needs a girlfriend. =) The other frog is doing fine also, just a little more agile at hiding when I opened the tank to clean the glass to take these shots.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Plant update:

_Begonia thelmae_ doing fine.

_Echeveria_ sp. dead (as previously mentioned)

_Neoregelia_ sp. "Alpine Rose" doing ok but lost it's pink.

_Alocasia_ sp. "Corazon" and "Nobilis" were moved outside into pots on the patio... getting a little large for the 15 gallon tank.

_Peperomia angulata_ basically died, one small piece hanging on by a thread.

_Raphidophora tetrasperma_ was dieing. Moved its root mass to the larger viv where it is beginning to send off shoots.

_Aeschynanthus longicaulis_ on it's way out, I may move it to the better lit viv also.

_Peperomia magnolifolia_ spreading like crazy, but getting leggy, not enough light?

_Dischidia nummularia_ variegated faded away.

_Alocasia_ sp. "Rugosa" doing well, but shading other plants a lot. I have had to cut back some of the larger leaves.

_Peperomia prostrata_ spreading slowly after some initial die-off.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here is a shot of the P. magnifolia... this is one of the offshoots from the original plant. You can see how leggy it is, with smaller than normal leaves.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

But, not unattractive if you don't have a vision of what it's "supposed" to look like. I find it very interesting. Normally a light-reaching plant is nowhere near that compact. 

I suppose I'm not a purist, but I'm generally happy with a plant that does well, even if it is not as brightly colored or classically shaped as it might be under different conditions. There are, of course, the ungainly ones that have to go, tho...And the ones that don't survive at all kind of make the decision for you!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Yup over all I am happy to have any plants doing well at all, and mainly worry abut the health and apparent happiness of my frogs. =)


----------

